
Experience Plastc - duck
https://www.plastc.com/
======
tkmcc
If any Plastc employees are watching this thread, the bottom of the linked
page displays some htmlspecialchars() escaped PHP code:

    
    
        &lt;?php if( extension_loaded('newrelic') ) { echo newrelic_get_browser_timing_footer(); } ?&gt;
    
    

This does look like an awesome product and I'm glad it addresses the
rechargeable battery issue that kept me from going for Coin. Hopefully it
supports mobile platforms besides iOS like Windows Phone :)

------
Calcite
The competition between Apple Pay, Facebook payments and Google Wallet will be
fierce. Although, I don't see Coin or Plastc wildly succeeding, but they will
set the tone for what's to come with mobile payments (flexibility and
convenience).

------
madlynormal
I'm hesitant after my experience with Coin's pre-order. This product seems to
address issues Coin has faced with their product, mainly Battery issues.

------
jsfour
I REALLY hope this is real.....

